
You can now buy a Unix computer for less than the C Programming Language - josephpmay
A paperback copy of The C Programming Language costs $52.34 on Amazon
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Programming-Language-Brian-W-Kernighan&#x2F;dp&#x2F;0131103628&#x2F;ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1442792912&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=the+c+programming+language<p>Amazon also sells their &quot;Fire&quot; tablet for $49.99, which runs a Linux-based operating system (so not strictly Unix, but close enough)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B00TSUGXKE&#x2F;ref=ods_gw_d_h1_tab_frd_LG9_TagD?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;pf_rd_s=desktop-hero-kindle-A&amp;pf_rd_r=0XVBJV6JJT07JPK2K4M3&amp;pf_rd_t=36701&amp;pf_rd_p=2211604862&amp;pf_rd_i=desktop
======
strictnein
Prettier links:

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-Brian-W-
Kernighan...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-Brian-W-
Kernighan/dp/0131103628/)

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TSUGXKE/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TSUGXKE/)

